# Hama Bluetooth USB Adapter - Reichweite

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich nutze einen Hama Bluetooth USB Adapter (Bluetooth 4.0 C1 + EDR, Reichweite 100 m, energiesparend) schwarz. Der reicht unter Windows 10 aus, um im Umkreis von rund 20 mtr. Musik zu hören. Unter Gentoo sind es c.a.5 mtr.  :Sad:  . Ich wüßte nicht, wo ich ansetzen soll.... Schönen Feiertag.

----------

## schmidicom

Die Webseite von dem Teil gibt ja an Informationen nicht gerade viel her, aber möglicherweise ist genau dieses "energiesparend" die Ursache. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das Gerät erst auf maximale Sendereichweite (und somit ja auch Energieverbrauch) geht wenn es vom Treiber/Betriebssystem verlangt wird.

EDIT:

Ist wohl Einstellungssache.

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58510/how-to-set-bluetooth-transmit-power

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34132324/change-tx-bluetooth-linux-no-effect

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dankeschön.

```
# hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:0A:CD:2C:5D:C7  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN INQUIRY 

        RX bytes:2080975 acl:260 sco:0 events:140661 errors:0

        TX bytes:74938566 acl:258523 sco:0 commands:2172 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x5b 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'flammenflitzer'

        Class: 0x0c0104

        Service Classes: Rendering, Capturing

        Device Class: Computer, Desktop workstation

        HCI Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Revision: 0x22bb

        LMP Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Subversion: 0x22bb

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)
```

```
# hciconfig hci0 inqtpl

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:0A:CD:2C:5D:C7  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        Inquiry transmit power level: -4
```

-4 ist das normal?

```
# hciconfig hci0 inqtpl 4
```

Es ändert sich nichts.

```
# bccmd psget 0x0017

Maximum transmit power: 0x0006 (6)
```

Müsste jetzt nicht kommen

```
# hciconfig hci0 inqtpl

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:0A:CD:2C:5D:C7  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        Inquiry transmit power level: 6
```

???

----------

## schmidicom

Keine Ahnung was da "normale" Werte sind, vermutlich unterscheidet sich das von Hersteller zu Hersteller.

Bei meinem Laptop sieht es nach einem normalen boot folgendermaßen aus:

```
schmidicom@slap ~ $ hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: F8:63:3F:CF:66:F5  ACL MTU: 1021:4  SCO MTU: 96:6

        UP RUNNING PSCAN 

        RX bytes:18821 acl:0 sco:0 events:2498 errors:0

        TX bytes:600098 acl:0 sco:0 commands:2449 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0f 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x7b 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'slap'

        Class: 0x3c010c

        Service Classes: Rendering, Capturing, Object Transfer, Audio

        Device Class: Computer, Laptop

        HCI Version: 4.2 (0x8)  Revision: 0x100

        LMP Version: 4.2 (0x8)  Subversion: 0x100

        Manufacturer: Intel Corp. (2)
```

```
schmidicom@slap ~ $ hciconfig hci0 inqtpl

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: F8:63:3F:CF:66:F5  ACL MTU: 1021:4  SCO MTU: 96:6

        Inquiry transmit power level: 12
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Inquiry transmit power level: -4
```

```
Inquiry transmit power level: 12
```

  :Confused: 

----------

## schmidicom

Mein Arbeits-PC hat auch ein Bluetooth-Stick von "Cambridge Silicon Radio" da steht der Wert auf "4".

```
schmidicom@pc170am ~ $ lsusb 

...

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

...
```

```
schmidicom@pc170am ~ $ hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:1A:7D:DA:71:0E  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN 

        RX bytes:1043 acl:0 sco:0 events:65 errors:0

        TX bytes:5165 acl:0 sco:0 commands:65 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x5b 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'pc170am'

        Class: 0x3c0104

        Service Classes: Rendering, Capturing, Object Transfer, Audio

        Device Class: Computer, Desktop workstation

        HCI Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Revision: 0x22bb

        LMP Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Subversion: 0x22bb

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)
```

```
schmidicom@pc170am ~ $ hciconfig hci0 inqtpl

hci0:   Type: Primary  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:1A:7D:DA:71:0E  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

        Inquiry transmit power level: 4
```

Keine Ahnung wie groß die Reichweite von dem effektiv ist, habe ich nie wirklich getestet. Aber bei einem kurzen Scan sehe ich Geräte die sich ein Stockwerk tiefer befinden, von daher bin ich was die Reichweite angeht ganz zufrieden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann das am Kernel liegen, weil ich "Bluetooth Low Energy includes support low-energy physical

layer available with Bluetooth version 4.0 or later."

```
Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) features (BT_LE)

CONFIG_BT_LE:
```

 drin habe?

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe in meinem Kernel fast alles aktiv was ich zum Thema Bluetooth finden könnte.

```
~ $ cat /usr/src/linux-5.1.0-gentoo/.config | grep -i CONFIG_BT

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_6LOWPAN=m

CONFIG_BT_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_QCA=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_AUTOSUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_SERDEV=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_NOKIA=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_MRVL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=m

CONFIG_BT_MTKUART=m
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit dem Kernel 5.0.20-gentoo hat sich die Leistung fast verdoppelt   :Very Happy:  und liegt nun etwa bei einem Drittel der Reichweite unter Windows.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es scheint an der Konfiguration zu liegen. Ich habe diese Kopfhörer 

```
Proxelle Bluetooth Kopfhörer 4.2 in Ear mit Mikrofon Stereo Bass, Bluetooth: Version 4.2, Reichweite: 10 m
```

 ausprobiert. Damit habe ich die gleiche Reichweite wie unter Windows, rund 20 mtr. im Umkreis. Nur mit diesen hier 

```
Mpow 059 Bluetooth Kopfhörer Over Ear, [Bis zu 20 Std] Kabellose Kopfhörer mit Hi-Fi Stereo, Dual 40mm Treiber, 

Over Ear Kopfhörer mit CVC 6.0 Noise Canceling für Integriertem Mikrofon Freisprechen Bluetooth: Version 4.0, 

Reichweite: 10 m, CSR-Chip und 40-mm-Treiber
```

erreiche ich die unter Windows vorhandene Reichweite von ca. 20 mtr. nicht. Oder liegt das an der unterschiedlichen Bluetooth-Version 4.2 und 4.0?

----------

